# Here is Louie, I have my work cut out for me...



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Some of you have asked to see pictures of Louie. He is the 5 year old Malty I rescued from craigslist about 10 days ago. I am working on cleaning him up and brushing out the snags but I have a way to go. The first week I did a little brushing here and there but felt it was more important to let him settle in before getting too intense. I gave him a bath but focused mostly on his back leaving his head alone aside from a light washing because I was afraid of getting water in his ears and cleaning too close to his eyes until he was more comfortable with me. I also wanted to take time to research as much as I could about cleaning tears stains and how to handle the fur in his ears, he has a forest growing in there!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You may want to try the Kinky Curly Knot Today that has been recommended here to get out mats. I haven't used it but plan to get some for myself & Jo when I am in the US. 
Louie is very sweet & I am so glad you rescued him! He will shower you with unending love!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Louie is a cutie for sure!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, cute little Louie!!! :wub: I have used the Kinky Curly Knot Today that Sandi mentioned and it really does work wonders! I got mine from Target. You'll find it in the (human) hair care section and it's around $12, at least in my area of North Florida, or you can order it from Amazon.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Louie....how ya doin?

He reminds me so much of my departed Fifer.

Go to the grooming forum. You can read lots and lots about tear stains and ear cleaning.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Louie said I should tell you compliments only get you so far, treats win his heart :innocent: 

I can get the brush through most of his fur without too much trouble. His teeth are incredibly clean, his breath doesn't smell and he has a great personality. He loves a good walk, playing fetch and sleeping just about anywhere as long as I am close. He could be sound asleep and if I move he is up to see if I am going anywhere and if I am he is right behind me. He mostly ignores my girlfriend accept when she first comes home, he greats her with a bark and a wagging tail and then returns back to where I am.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh very handsome! He looks like he came to you a little overweight so I would not over feed him. Congrats on your new malt!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

He is a cutie pie!! Glad you posted pictures!! He sounds like such a sweet boy!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> oh very handsome! He looks like he came to you a little overweight so I would not over feed him. Congrats on your new malt!


he is only about 7-8 lbs if that, most of what you see under him is extra fur. When I flip him in his back you can see his figure much better and he gets skinnier towards the backside and I can feel ribs all the way down his body.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, Louie you are a handsome little guy!!! I think that you have done a good job on his coat, so far. He's looking good! It's a plus that his teeth and breath are good! Tooth decay is one of the things that plague some Maltese. He'll love you forever!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Louie has been reading these posts with me. Now I have an ego to deal with! Actually he is the most loving dog I can ever remember having in my life and I've had some great dogs. So far his favorite toy is a white rope with a knot on each end. I got him a furry toy with a squeeky in it and he had it shredded in less than an hour. 

He is getting his second bath today and I'm going to try and get more of that face cleaned up now that he trusts me more. I have some baby shampoo with oatmeal in it and I'm going to use that on his face and I have a pearl dog shampoo, can't think of the brand name but it is shampoo with conditioner and I'm going to use that on his body. I also use baby wipes on his butt after he "logs in" to the back yard.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I love that you are taking such a wonderful interest in your handsome Louie. You will come to adore having a malt, my husband thinks he gave birth to Maisie and my 2 other little ones

Would you consider printing out a pic of a dog that you like on the forums face and taking it to a professional groomer and then take it from there following the lines of the cut. Louie will end up drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

He is adorable! You're both very lucky! I don't know if it's the breed (I'm beginning to think it is) but they are just the most loving and lovable little things. They seem to bond more quickly than other dogs, at least than the ones I"ve known. Have fun with him. He's a real cutie. My Lucy loves to play fetch too. It is absolutely her favorite thing to do in the world! And it's a pretty easy game for the humans...


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Maisie and Me said:


> I love that you are taking such a wonderful interest in your handsome Louie. You will come to adore having a malt, my husband thinks he gave birth to Maisie and my 2 other little ones
> 
> *Would you consider printing out a pic of a dog that you like on the forums face and taking it to a professional groomer and then take it from there following the lines of the cut.* Louie will end up drop dead gorgeous!


I'm not sure Louie is interested in being "gorgeous", I think he is too manly for that! But yeah, I could print a picture of one I like and taking it in. I am very seriously considering learning how to do all the grooming myself. I've been cutting my own hair for years and so has my son. We both believe barber shops/hair salons are a waste of money for a man if he just takes a few minutes to learn how to style/cut his own hair. I have my own clippers with the different size attachments and have been doing it myself for about 15 years. Once you understand which attachments to use for each area it is very easy to do yourself. BTW, Louie also said no to bows and top knots but he wouldn't mind a Led Zeppelin t-shirt and a pair of Levis. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Rocks said:


> I'm not sure Louie is interested in being "gorgeous", I think he is too manly for that! But yeah, I could print a picture of one I like and taking it in. I am very seriously considering learning how to do all the grooming myself. I've been cutting my own hair for years and so has my son. We both believe barber shops/hair salons are a waste of money for a man if he just takes a few minutes to learn how to style/cut his own hair. I have my own clippers with the different size attachments and have been doing it myself for about 15 years. Once you understand which attachments to use for each area it is very easy to do yourself. BTW, Louie also said no to bows and top knots but he wouldn't mind a Led Zeppelin t-shirt and a pair of Levis. :HistericalSmiley:


You are funny Jerry!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

My kids would love you Jerry!!!:HistericalSmiley:They also play in a band. You could give Louie a Rod Stewart do:HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Louie is adorable. How great of you to rescue him and take such good care of him. He will love you forever, as you will him. It does take time to get the whole grooming thing under control but it seems like you will handle it just fine. He really is a cutie and you seem to have a great sense of humor. Welcome to the site and I hope you stick around and post more pics of sweet Louie. :aktion033:


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> You are funny Jerry!


I am here simply to amuse you.... ;-)



Maisie and Me said:


> My kids would love you Jerry!!!:HistericalSmiley:They also play in a band. You could give Louie a Rod Stewart do:HistericalSmiley:.


I've played in bands for years. Right now I'm between bands because its so hard to find bandmates that are drunks or worse. At one point back in the 80's my hair was almost to my knees.



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Louie is adorable. How great of you to rescue him and take such good care of him. He will love you forever, as you will him. It does take time to get the whole grooming thing under control but it seems like you will handle it just fine. He really is a cutie and you seem to have a great sense of humor. Welcome to the site and I hope you stick around and post more pics of sweet Louie. :aktion033:


I am starting to get the feeling I'm one of very few men on here. I've always loved animals. I can approach dogs that others are afraid of. Even many owners are shocked at how their pets react around me. Even stray cats that no one could get near will come to me if I want them to. I've had many people tell me that their cat or dog hates everyone and they are amazed to see their dog or cat roll over on its back and let me rub its belly. An animal really has to trust you to let you near its belly.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think if an animal likes you, you must be a good person!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwww Louie is so cute and you sound like you are doing all the right things for him. Thanks for rescuing him...he's a lucky dog to have you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, he's sooo cute! He has the same body type as Zooey


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

well, we both just got a bath. I didn't need one but Louie decided that I wasn't getting out of there dry. He is very easy to bathe even though its obvious its not his favorite thing to do.

I do have one question. Are all Malty's absolute maniacs after a bath? Louie ran around as fast as his little legs would carry him growly, grunting and making me dizzy with his circling the living room. Then he would put his head down and run like he was trying to dry one side of his face on the carpet and then the other side. It was hilarious! after a while he calmed down but it must have been a good 10 minutes of flying around the living room.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Louie! Yes, I think they all do that. Mine does anyway and it makes me laugh. I think Louie needs a rock and roll haircut, maybe a mohawk!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Rocks said:


> well, we both just got a bath. I didn't need one but Louie decided that I wasn't getting out of there dry. He is very easy to bathe even though its obvious its not his favorite thing to do.
> 
> I do have one question. Are all Malty's absolute maniacs after a bath? Louie ran around as fast as his little legs would carry him growly, grunting and making me dizzy with his circling the living room. Then he would put his head down and run like he was trying to dry one side of his face on the carpet and then the other side. It was hilarious! after a while he calmed down but it must have been a good 10 minutes of flying around the living room.


We all call it the ZOOMIES!!!!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Yup that sounds about right after a bath!! Opey jumps on all the dogs beds and digs and rubs his face. Then makes his way to the floor!! Crazy boy!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh he is darling! I can just see a sweet little star ready to shine and blossom under your loving care!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Louie! Yes, I think they all do that. Mine does anyway and it makes me laugh. I think Louie needs a rock and roll haircut, maybe a mohawk!


I think Louie needs a Fedora, dark sunglasses and a black pinstripe suit like a good 'ole bluesman. I got an extra guitar or bass, he can choose his weapon and I'll grab the other. My big old black male cat can play drums and I'll have Miss Boo my female black cat do some good soulful Etta James style vocals.



Furbabies mom said:


> We all call it the ZOOMIES!!!!!!


Zoomies? I've seen some maniacal animal behavior before (mostly from humans) but this took it to a whole new level.

He sure smells good and I don't even like coconut (unless chocolate is involved, chocolate makes everything better!) He is passed out now, heck I can even leave the room and he only follows me HALF the time. Thats a 50% decrease in activity since him sleeping never stopped him from following me.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Rocks said:


> I think Louie needs a Fedora, dark sunglasses and a black pinstripe suit like a good 'ole bluesman. I got an extra guitar or bass, he can choose his weapon and I'll grab the other. My big old black male cat can play drums and I'll have Miss Boo my female black cat do some good soulful Etta James style vocals.


OMG - yes! You could start a whole new clothing line for dogs. If Bret Michaels can do it, you can do it too!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

yeah, Louie thinks of himself more as the smooth talking bad boy that goes after all your prom queens! no bows or top knots on him, more like a black leather vest, torn jeans and scuffed black boots.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Finally, I've got every inch of him brushed out with no more snags. His skin has a good color to it and is in great condition. I've looked over every inch of him, his paws, inside his mouth and ears, his backside (checked anal glands) his paws, everything looks very good and healthy. Now for the tear stains, I saved that for last even though I have been removing whatever goop I could get off easily with fingernails or washing with baby shampoo. I'm not planning on saving much work for the groomer or the vet. My pets always look their best before seeing the vet or anyone. I take pride in the fact that no one can ever look at one of my pets and say I haven't been doing everything I can to make them look their best. I'd be embarrassed to take a pet to a groomer or vet that wasn't looking their very best when healthy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Rocks said:


> Finally, I've got every inch of him brushed out with no more snags. His skin has a good color to it and is in great condition. I've looked over every inch of him, his paws, inside his mouth and ears, his backside (checked anal glands) his paws, everything looks very good and healthy. Now for the tear stains, I saved that for last even though I have been removing whatever goop I could get off easily with fingernails or washing with baby shampoo. I'm not planning on saving much work for the groomer or the vet. *My pets always look their best before seeing the vet or anyone*. I take pride in the fact that no one can ever look at one of my pets and say I haven't been doing everything I can to make them look their best. I'd be embarrassed to take a pet to a groomer or vet that wasn't looking their very best when healthy.


Oh, Jerry - like you said, you ARE one of the few men on the forum. Women are of the same mindset, only about shaving one's legs before seeing a 'certain' doctor...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

On a more serious level - I do the same thing before my cleaning lady comes. A little dusting, etc. 

Louie is awesome, and so very lucky that you found each other.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Oh, Jerry - like you said, you ARE one of the few men on the forum. Women are of the same mindset, only about shaving one's legs before seeing a 'certain' doctor...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> On a more serious level - I do the same thing before my cleaning lady comes. A little dusting, etc.
> 
> Louie is awesome, and so very lucky that you found each other.


On behalf of that "certain doctor" I would like to take the time to thank all of you ladies for this, it is greatly appreciated :innocent: 

As far as men on the forum, me being surrounded by women is nothing new, lol I wish I could find some of my old band pictures....

Louie has already learned that if I say his name a certain way it means different things. There is one "Louie" that means quiet, another that means come here, one that means hello and a couple other variations.


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

My little boy wears camouflage and a red mohawk most of the time. Lots of leather pieces and skulls. I cant get past the desire to dress him but try to let him dress as his personality. The photos on here are the exception not the rule. Your Louie is adorable and thank you for saving another baby.
J


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I love that you like to dress him manly  I also have a little rescue boy, and I LOVE buying him things with little skull and crosses and camo (also bf is in the army!)... I would like to know how to do mowhawks.... could you post pics?? I would also love to dye Ozzie's hair but he is SOOOO shy that it probably wouldn't be the best idea....

Louie sounds like an absolute love <3 Thank you so much for rescuing!!! It's so funny, Ozzie is the same way about me, as in he follows me around EVERYWHERE, and even tho the bf and I live together and adopted Ozzie together, he just wags his tail and then it's back to business as usual... ;-)


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Louie is so handsome! He reminds me of Rustee a bit  I feel the same way about goig out looking the best! Louie is a lucky boy! And I'm sure you feel lucky to have him too!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Rocks said:


> well, we both just got a bath. I didn't need one but Louie decided that I wasn't getting out of there dry. He is very easy to bathe even though its obvious its not his favorite thing to do.
> 
> I do have one question. Are all Malty's absolute maniacs after a bath? Louie ran around as fast as his little legs would carry him growly, grunting and making me dizzy with his circling the living room. Then he would put his head down and run like he was trying to dry one side of his face on the carpet and then the other side. It was hilarious! after a while he calmed down but it must have been a good 10 minutes of flying around the living room.


mine are!!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Rocks said:


> I think Louie needs a Fedora, dark sunglasses and a black pinstripe suit like a good 'ole bluesman. I got an extra guitar or bass, he can choose his weapon and I'll grab the other. My big old black male cat can play drums and I'll have Miss Boo my female black cat do some good soulful Etta James style vocals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finn has a black fedora and a pin strip vest. My 8 year old is doggie clothes CRAZY!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

lilygirl said:


> Finn has a black fedora and a pin strip vest. My 8 year old is doggie clothes CRAZY!



Where can I get the fedora and vest? I am also looking for a doggie helmet and small black leather jacket. He loves rides on the motorcycle! I always keep it down to about 25 mph and just ride local side streets. I'm also getting him a pair of goggles. I have a nice little carrier that is just big enough for him that I strap to my bike. I use a very short leash to fasten him inside just in case he jumps but he doesn't look like he is interested in jumping, he just sniffs the air and looks around happy as a male dog out for stud detail! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Rocks said:


> Where can I get the fedora and vest? I am also looking for a doggie helmet and small black leather jacket. He loves rides on the motorcycle! I always keep it down to about 25 mph and just ride local side streets. I'm also getting him a pair of goggles. I have a nice little carrier that is just big enough for him that I strap to my bike. I use a very short leash to fasten him inside just in case he jumps but he doesn't look like he is interested in jumping, he just sniffs the air and looks around happy as a male dog out for stud detail! :HistericalSmiley:


My daughter makes a ton of dog clothing for our fluffs. These are the top hats she used for his new years hat.
Doll Sized Mini Felt Hats Jaime the owner is amazing and can normally find other styles if you let her know what you need.
Sometimes Hobby lobby or Michael's craft store will sell doll hats. Ashley says, "Normally they have straw hats, witch hats, cowboy hats, etc... But you need the 3 inch hats. He should try the 18 inch doll helmet, I bet it would fit."
She used felt to make the fedora and used an old dog coat for a pattern for the tux vest w/ pinstripes. I'll have to see if I can get her to find his picture album. Finn is my baby but she is obsessed with all the boy clothing right now.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Jerry, 
Ashley just came running from her room screaming "we must purchase these helmets immediately for our fluffs!" They are the real thing!
Dog | Pet Bike Helmet - 4 sizes in WHITE, BLACK & PINK


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

lilygirl said:


> Jerry,
> Ashley just came running from her room screaming "we must purchase these helmets immediately for our fluffs!" They are the real thing!
> Dog | Pet Bike Helmet - 4 sizes in WHITE, BLACK & PINK


The helmets I saw are designed for motorcycle riding and made to withstand as much as a human motorcycle helmet. I found them here: The Ultimate Pet Accessory.....Helmets for Dogs and I am getting the helmet and riding goggles from Louie as soon as I can afford it. This being out of work while recovering has really put a hurting on my budget. It normally wouldn't be a problem but just before I found out about the surgery I emptied my bank account to help my son buy a house for his family and didn't have time to save any funds for a rainy day.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Very handsome, though he does look like he has a distinctive personality - how can I drive Mommy crazy today sort of personality.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Very handsome, though he does look like he has a distinctive personality - how can I drive Mommy crazy today sort of personality.


Well, Louie does have a distinct personality but I am Daddy, not Mommy! Around the house he is pretty much a big baby unless he hears a noise then he is a lion. Outside he is a lion and will chase anything including full grown deer. But he does have a way of looking at you that you can't help but laugh.


----------



## luckylacy (Aug 7, 2012)

Can someone tell me where i can buy "Spa Lavish"? I read on SM that its used on our babies. I looked at Petco today but didnt see it anywhere.


----------



## luckylacy (Aug 7, 2012)

Is that the name of it???


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

luckylacy said:


> Can someone tell me where i can buy "Spa Lavish"? I read on SM that its used on our babies. I looked at Petco today but didnt see it anywhere.





luckylacy said:


> Is that the name of it???


It's by Tropiclean- Spa Lavish Pet Fresh Facial Scrub; sometimes also called Spa Lavish your pet Fresh facial scrub. (it's blueberry vanilla scent)

It looks like there might be newer packaging depending on if the store has the new or old package.

I got mine from Amazon.com. Here are a few links. 

Amazon.com: Tropiclean SPA Pet Facial Scrub, 8 Ounce: Pet Supplies
Spa Fresh Facial Scrub | PetEdge.com
Spa Lavish Pet Fresh Facial Scrub - Tear Stain Remover - WagginTails.com


----------

